# Where is the cheapest place (OR who can make them :P) To get fursuits?



## Maddibon (Oct 6, 2011)

I think I want a partial one. I dont really like the way the legs usually look... Maybe I'd do paws with forearms  at the most. 

I dont even know what I want it to be T^T I dont want to get a fox or something because EVERYONE does that. But they're so cute.... at first I wanted to be an octopus  But that would just look bad if I tried to turn that into a costume. So yeah :I Help me out? I can NOT shell out $1,000


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Oct 6, 2011)

You'll want to put this in the Suits and Suiters section.


----------



## General-jwj (Oct 6, 2011)

The "Suits and Suiters" section would probably be better _suited_ (SEE WHAT I DID THERE) to your request than "The Den".


----------



## Maddibon (Oct 6, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> The "Suits and Suiters" section would probably be better _suited_ (SEE WHAT I DID THERE) to your request than "The Den".



Balls.
Can I move it? or will I have to tell an admin or something -.-


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Oct 6, 2011)

Maddibon said:


> will I have to tell an admin or something -.-



Private message a Moderator or just wait for one to turn up. Anyway, the posts aren't deleted when a thread is moved so people can still discuss the actual question at hand while you wait.


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 6, 2011)

I suppose technically the _cheapest_ would be some garbage mascot crap off of some webstore for about Â£50.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 6, 2011)

Well, it really depends on what sort of species you're after.  I personally think it's best to decide on/design your fursona first with the help of an artist. Here is mine. And then you could work on a suit based on it if you want one, I imagine it's easier that way around. There's also plenty of people over FA that sell bits that you might want, anyway, like tails, ears, stuff like that, so you can get a partial.


----------



## Kaizy (Oct 6, 2011)

The cheapest would be a Winnie the Pooh costume from the Halloween store


----------



## General-jwj (Oct 6, 2011)

Kaizy said:


> The cheapest would be a Winnie the Pooh costume from the Halloween store



Sick burn, bro. :V


----------



## Maddibon (Oct 6, 2011)

Kaizy said:


> The cheapest would be a Winnie the Pooh costume from the Halloween store



lolololololololololololol


----------



## Commiecomrade (Oct 7, 2011)

You can have a sliding scale of:

Cheap and Fucking Creepy ------------Expensive and Pretty Good ------------------------------ An Amount Small Governments Don't Have the Budget For and Very Good

Honestly, if you're not going to drop $1000 on a fursuit, why get a shitty one?


----------



## Deo (Oct 7, 2011)

A dumpster.
Seriously, fursuits are not cheap and a cheap one will be garbage. You don't want to wear trash around do you?


----------



## Sar (Oct 8, 2011)

Deo said:


> Seriously, fursuits are not cheap and a cheap one will be garbage. You don't want to wear trash around do you?


I'm gonna agree with Deo on this one. You are better getting a well made and reasonably priced fursuit because it will look better and last *much* longer with little/no maintenance. 
Even if it's a partial (they can cost less than $1000. Check 'the black Market' part of the forum)


----------



## Vaelarsa (Oct 8, 2011)

Get this one.

No, seriously, don't.


----------



## Kaizy (Oct 8, 2011)

Vaelarsa said:


> Get this one.
> 
> No, seriously, don't.


...$125?

Tell me thats a horrible joke


----------



## Rotsala (Oct 8, 2011)

Fursuits are expensive because the materials are expensive and making good ones is hard work. Looking for a 'cheap' suit will get you something terrible, terrifying or both. Find someone good and ask them what they can do for you with your price range. If you're lucky you might find someone with extra partial bits lying around that a customer bitched about or something, and they'll make a deal for you. 

In my experience fursuit makers are usually passionate individuals that spend a lot of time on their work and are usually broke as fuck even after charging what seems to you like a high price.



Kaizy said:


> ...$125?
> 
> Tell me thats a horrible joke



It is an awful joke and the punchline is your dignity


----------



## Sar (Oct 9, 2011)

Vaelarsa said:


> Get this one.
> 
> No, seriously, don't.



...and that is why you cant get good fursuits for supermarket prices.


----------



## Arlo (Oct 10, 2011)

Also agreeing with Deo and Sarukai on this. Be patient, save your money and get a well-made suit that you can be proud of. With fursuits, like alcohol, you get what you pay for. 

Better to wait until you can get a quality suit than waste money on a cheaper 'filler', only to spend more money to get a good one later on.

Just sayin'....


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 10, 2011)

Moved. :V



Vaelarsa said:


> Get this one.
> 
> No, seriously, don't.



I raged.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 10, 2011)

If you are looking to lower your expense when it comes to a costume you could always go for a head, tail, paws, and sleeves combination. What will help you is steer away from your top well known people who by virtue of often their name alone carry a hefty price tag. Instead look for lesser known (but not too lesser) makers who a good gallery and good customer relations. Do not agree to throw money at people who come out of nowhere promising to make you something for super cheap. Too many people have been scammed this way and end up with horror suits that would give a mass murderer nightmares.

Also save up and think about going with someone who perhaps will do payments. Some makers do half up front and half when finished. As always try to commission well ahead of any deadline.


----------



## Kaluna (Oct 12, 2011)

I got my fursuit from http://www.furaffinity.net/user/kb-to-tha-bt/
She did it just for the price of materials since it was only her 3rd fullsuit ever.

Here's some pictures of my fursuit:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6516047/

It was only about $200. $164 of which was for fur.

I disagree with Deo and some of the others, I think each suitmaker should be judged individually. Just because someone doesn't charge a lot doesn't necessarily mean that their suits are crappy and just because someone charges a lot doesn't mean that their fursuits are good. In general, obviously, the more you pay the higher the quality, but that is not by any means a solid rule. You /can/ find a decent suit for much less than $1000. 

There's also this group:
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/goodsuits-goodprices



Just shop around, I found Keira here on the forums offering a "free suit" (aka price of materials) and I'm sure if you keep your eyes open you can find something that's in your price range. Check the black market, post your own thread there looking for quotes, if you're open to getting different kinds of characters then you are likely to get an artistic liberty discount as well. Man suitmakers, as in the case with Keira, already know what they want to make and will charge you less if you let them decide how to do it. My fursona is not a Bernese Mountain dog, but it doesn't matter to me because she's cute anyways and I love wearing her.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 12, 2011)

Kaluna said:


> I got my fursuit from http://www.furaffinity.net/user/kb-to-tha-bt/
> She did it just for the price of materials since it was only her 3rd fullsuit ever.
> 
> Here's some pictures of my fursuit:
> ...



Unfortunately Kaluna a lot of people do get scammed when they are looking at around the 100 to 200 price range. It's wonderful that you managed to get a suit for less. However those people are often cutting themselves short and working for very little per hour. I don't understand why people do that to themselves underselling like that unless they are just starting out, or making it for friends. Making a suit is a lot of time and labor. People should not expect to get a good one for cheap unless they want to play that game of Russian roulette with their money. There are a lot of people out there that prey upon those seeking to get something nice for less. It's a major problem with the people flooding in from places like DA where they undersell and have no experience. Yet like guppies to a shark people think they are getting a discount and while sometimes it ends up okay often times it does not. If a person is offering something for a price and the cost of materials alone is at least 70 to 80 percent of that price that is a red flag something fishy may be going on. Disagree all you want but scammers tend to fall into that price range and so do horrorsuit makers as well.


----------



## Fay V (Oct 12, 2011)

If you have nothing in particular in mind you can find cheap stuff for auction. It will be used and you ought to do some research (it there's a crotch tuft of fur, don't buy it) but generally that can work out. 

You can get lucky and find an artist just starting out and needing some guinea pigs. Just remember that you get what you pay for. Even with the artists that do "for cost" suits they aren't as experienced so the seams might not be as strong or other factors. You also might get someone scamming, or just not good with customers. Taking too many commissions and being unable to finish. 
It's best to bit the bullet and find a middle of the road maker that isn't too famous, but has enough business behind them that it's not all a test, and you can see what their quality is.


----------



## Kaluna (Oct 12, 2011)

Oh! One other thing, you could always buy a tail from one person, foot paws from another, hand paws from another, etc, etc. Just make sure they all get made with the same types of fur. Sometimes a suitmaker that may charge $250 for a simple head will charge $80 for foot paws whereas someone else might only charge $60. Send people notes to get quotes on parts.

Oh and you probably already know of these sites, but here's where you can find some awesomely priced auctions (as Fay said though, BEWARE!)
http://www.furbuy.com/
http://www.thedealersden.com/
http://fursuitauctions.livejournal.com/
http://www.furbid.ws/


----------



## Antonia (Oct 12, 2011)

Commission a suit from Jesskitt


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 12, 2011)

Antonia said:


> Commission a suit from Jesskitt



Hahahaha....wonder if she's still playing the game of changing names to throw people off and give people the privileged of looking like a manged stuffed animal glued together by a blind person.


----------



## Blarmajin (Oct 18, 2011)

What's your budget?


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 18, 2011)

Check Furbid.ws, furbuy.com, or thedealersden.com. Sometimes people may have some crappy suits and/or heads up for auction.


----------



## Deo (Oct 18, 2011)

Trpdwarf said:


> Hahahaha....wonder if she's still playing the game of changing names to throw people off and give people the privileged of looking like a manged stuffed animal glued together by a blind person.


She got another alias after Serati-Pitbull was outed.


----------



## Nightwishkitsune (Oct 18, 2011)

Don't go for cheap.

The cost of a fursuit is because of the materials used,and the work done and such. If you go for cheap you get crap.


----------



## General-jwj (Oct 18, 2011)

You could also kill an animal and wear its skin, but I'm not sure that'd work out great for you. As a fellow denizen of the internet I doubt you have the physical capacities needed to take down a wild beast.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 18, 2011)

Deo said:


> She got another alias after Serati-Pitbull was outed.



ORLY? PMs with info pleeze?


----------



## Kaluna (Oct 25, 2011)

check it:

www.furaffinity.net/journal/2849458/


----------



## israfur (Oct 27, 2011)

@Maddibon: 
If it makes you feel any better, a majority of the fandom doesn't even own fursuits. Simply because they can't afford it or they just dont' want one =/


----------



## General-jwj (Oct 27, 2011)

israfur said:


> @Maddibon:
> If it makes you feel any better, a majority of the fandom doesn't even own fursuits. Simply because they can't afford it or they just dont' want one =/



Word. I think fursuits are creepy, but everyones entitled to an opinion on the matter :V


----------



## israfur (Oct 27, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> Word. I think fursuits are creepy, but everyones entitled to an opinion on the matter :V


If I ever went to a furcon I'd prolly just show up with a collar or somethin like that.
Wearing tail and ears is too animu for my taste lol.


----------



## General-jwj (Oct 27, 2011)

I wouldn't show up at a furcon. Not my thing at all.

Can't wait to meet the weeaboos at next weeks Japan-Expo though. If only because it'll enable me to spend time with my friends.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 27, 2011)

If i went to a furcon, I'd propably wear nothing out of the usual. I'd propably try to get a good furry t-shirt though.


----------



## Skylar_Jaeger (Oct 27, 2011)

To be honest: I think the cheapest you are going to find and have a suit that still resembles an animal mascot is Marylen Costumes or Facemakers Ltd. They make quite a variety of different animal species and the prices can range from a few hundred dollars to about $1,500.00. Facemakers made a Beaver suit for me for about $800.00.

You can look at other websites, especially those which import the suits from overseas. Beware; Some of those suits are really badly made and will require repairs after the first use. My Girlfriend had a lion suit that she wore three times and the zipper had to be replaced. The suit was only $300.00 but it was a pain to keep it fixed.

If you want a partial you can save money that way as well.  Go with names that are out there but not as big yet. Many of the smaller makers of suits who are really more or less getting started will offer you a good deal.

They are all going to be expensive and it is because the faux-fur material itself is expensive. When I priced the materials in 2006, I was stunned to learn the average faux-fur was between $30 and 35 per yard. Now I couldn't tell you. Major factories which make the faux-fur are in Japan and many were devastated in the Earthquake and Tsunami that hit there. I think everyone is feeling the pinch right now with it.


----------



## israfur (Oct 30, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I'd propably try to get a good furry t-shirt though.


Oh god, this totally. Finding one that I really like online is tough.


----------

